# It finally died...Onkyo tx-sr706



## WoodHammer (Jun 8, 2012)

About four years ago I purchased a onkyo tx-sr706 used from a member on here. Its was fully disclosed that the HDMI board had been repaired once. I still feel it was a good deal that it lasted this long...now it not turning on at all. Now its time to shop for a replacement while I have my old backup just powering my fronts and center. My budget is somewhat limited due to twins due in July and already having two daughters...if you feel me.
I did see this on here.....
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/classifieds-audio-equipment/139001-onkyo-5tx-nr5007.html
However I'm not sure how I feel about Onkyo. I need recommendations for a new or USED receiver for around five beans on less....
Thanks fellas!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This Denon x3100 would be a nice upgrade for you:
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...w-7.2-receiver-wi-fi/bluetooth/airplay/1.html


----------

